# Hello



## huntress1982

I just want to say hello to all my fellow women and hope to make a few friends. I am struggling in making friends, because I like to hunt and fish and am not very girlie. (or I at least don't know how to be very girlie) I have experienced the world of hunting, where I can't hang with the girls because I am not girlie enough and I can't go to hunting camp because I am a girl. It is very frustrating, especially since this hunting season (bow season thru muzzleloader) I only got to go hunting for a total of 7 days and only saw maybe 8 deer. I feel that everyone has the right to enjoy the outdoors whether you are male or female. :help:


----------



## autumnlovr

Welcome Huntress! If you think it's hard to find other women hunters now, you should have tried about 30 years ago (by your pic, you're probably not that old!). You had to have family who would share with you then...cause being a woman in the woods was much more of a rarity. Now, there are MANY places a woman can go to where all women hunts are available. And, many groups who will help you get information on how to hunt. 
The first that comes to mind is the BOW (Becoming an Outdoors Woman) program in the MI-DNR. Their website is http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/learning_corner/bow. They sponsor many different seminars and learning weekends where you can meet other women like you who need hunting friends.
Another good reference is Woman Hunter magazine and their crew. They have a big Michigan contingent but also spread to other areas of the USA. Their website is http://www.thewomanhunter.com/ and they also have a Facebook group.
If you're looking to book woman only hunts, try Outdoor Adventures for Women. Their website is http://www.outdooradventuresforwomen.net/
Another group, Wild Women of Washtenaw (WWOW). They're part of the Washtenaw County Sportsman's Club and have a really fun camping/learning seminar each year. Their website is http://www.washtenawsportsmansclub.org/programs/wwow/. Their next WWOW weekend is scheduled for March 6-7, 2011. I'm sure there will be a thread in here before it happens.
Or....you can just hang around here, LOTS of people to meet. And, we are cheaper! In fact, we're free!
Most of all....WELCOME!


----------



## Doe

huntress1982 said:


> I am struggling in making friends, because I like to hunt and fish and am not very girlie.
> ...I can't hang with the girls because I am not girlie enough and I can't go to hunting camp because I am a girl.


*Hi there Huntress. You're in good company on the Forum. I was feeling the same exact way you are, in regard to not really being able to hang with the girls because you're not as girly as they are. I've felt that way my whole life.*
[/COLOR] 
*And in my experience I've found it's just as awkward when I've wanted to go hunting and feel like I've got to make a 5th wheel of myself to the only group of guys I know in order to be able to go hunting.*

*I second AutumnLovr: check out B.O.W. (Becoming an Outdoorswoman.) They have awesome hunts and outdoor activities. That's how I've been able to explore hunting and it's been phenomenal. You meet some great ladies and have a lot of fun. (In fact, there is a post at the bottom of the "Forum" page about B.O.W.'s Turkey Hunting Workshops coming up on January 8th and January 15th.*

*You've come to the right place to get started finding some hunting friends! Welcome to the board!*


----------



## huntress1982

Just wanted to say a quick thanks to you girls that answered. I will take a look at those suggested website this evening. It's ice fishin season, and my man wants to go brush the cobwebs off our gear. Have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Welcome. Don't feel alone. We've all been there done that one. 
Autumen lover gave you all the info you need to get started making some new friends with common interests. This place is full of opportunities take advantage of them and have some fun.


----------



## huntress1982

Thanks.


----------



## Wendy

No doubt Autum.... I've been hunting 31 years! 

Welcome huntress... from one non girlie to another!


----------



## 1wildchild

Welcome! Check the outtings forums for a chance to get out with some of the members. Us girls are not good at getting together, but if we stop trying, it will never happen!


----------



## huntress1982

Thanks again.


----------



## huntinlady

:Welcome:huntress, with all the ladies. Part of the reason we are like that is some of us are moms, grandmas, work, cook, take care of others, etc., etc. and still make time for our passions...hunting and fishing and anything else a person can do in the outdoors (I also hunt mushrooms). You are of the new generation of outdoor women and things will only get better.


----------



## huntress1982

I truly hope so. :chillin:


----------



## Firecracker

hello, 

I am the layzy one of the forum hahaha...


----------



## huntress1982

lol. hello.


----------



## RIVER LADY

huntinlady said:


> :Welcome:huntress, with all the ladies. Part of the reason we are like that is some of us are moms, grandmas, work, cook, take care of others, etc., etc. and still make time for our passions...hunting and fishing and anything else a person can do in the outdoors (I also hunt mushrooms).* You are of the new generation of outdoor women and things will only get better.*




So true huntinlady. So true. 

Word of advice.....hunt and fish as much as you possibly can now. Because the older you get, as a woman that loves the outdoors, the less time you will have to enjoy it. 

Just remember to enjoy every bit of it. Especially those hunts you do alone. Those are the ones you will cherrish the most because you conquered it all by yourself. It is a great satisfaction to be able to say........I DID IT!!!! Then before you know it, all the guys want to go hunting with you.:lol:


----------



## MIHuntress

I concur with the BOW events. I decided that I wanted to try something different and went to their waterfowl workshop a few months ago and it was the best thing I could have done! 
I also did their goose hunt that was in October and that was a blast! I'm signing up for the turkey workshop at Gander Mtn in Novi (Jan 8th I think).

I find that the hardest thing to do is to find someone who wants to share their property for hunting. I have a lot of men in my family (in-laws) that hunt, but it would seem that those guys don't want to share their space, which I think is really, really wrong. So, I have to pay for my hunting experiences.  Everything is such a big secret with men, where as woman want others to share in the experience and get their deer, duck, turkey, etc. We cheer each other on, where men grumble and get jealous when their buddy gets 'their' animal.
God put the animals on the earth for us to all get a fair shot -- not for a certain person to only get a crack at'em.

Any way, I'm also moving to ice fishing for the next few months. My husband and I just bought all new equipment and I'm itching to try it out!

Happy New Year ladies!! Many more hunts for us all in 2011!!!!!!


----------



## huntress1982

I agree MIhuntress about the property issue. I dream about the day that I can buy my own property to hunt on. Hell I even vowed to start a hunting camp just for women. LOL. It's just gotta wait until I finish school and get a good job. 

I enjoy ice fishing too. Me and my man went out yesterday, but it sucked. We tried Selfridge and Metro Beach, and saw total of 10 fish. No size at all.

I will keep the different workshops in mind, but like you said in your post. Almost all of our hunting endeavors as women, need money which I don't have much of being a full time student. 

One day, it will happen and that's what I keep looking forward too. Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## Anish

Welcome ! I have'nt been on this thread in a while but, I saw what you wrote and had to jump in. I am not so much a hunter (I love guns just never really got into hunting) but, a good part of my life revolves around fishing. I have the same problem as you do. I'm not a girly girl and I never have been. I have a terrible time making friends because most women just can't relate. Every now and then I run into a woman who tells me how into fishing she is and then when we go out to fish together I end up baiting her hook and taking off the fish :rant:. If I wanted to do that I would have taken my kids. Unfortunately (and don't ask how this happened), my husband is not all that into the outdoors. I know, I don't get it either. It is kinda fun being able to say that I taught him how to fly fish, tye his own flies, and ice fish. The cool thing is that he is really proud to tell people that his wife taught him to do these things. What sucks though is that I am lucky if I can get him out on the water 1 day out of the month and I'm usually on the water, alone, about 15-20 days out of the month (year round). Not that i don't enjoy flying solo now and then but, I would love to find someone (female friend) who actually knows how to fish, is not afraid of "icky things", and lives somewhere near West Branch. I've thought about starting a womens fishing group in the area, it just hasnt happened yet. 
So, whether hunting or fishing, your'e not alone. Welcome, enjoy, and good luck!!
Lisa


----------



## Wendy

I like icky things........ :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Wendy said:


> I like icky things........ :lol:


 
Me too...and we are darn proud of huh? :lol:


----------



## autumnlovr

Wendy said:


> I like icky things........ :lol:


Me too but I refuse to keep the worms warm in my mouth when ice fishing. They can get as cold as I do.


----------



## Anish

RIVER LADY said:


> Me too...and we are darn proud of huh? :lol:


Well then, you and Wendy need to get up here and hit the ice with me!!:lol:


----------



## Anish

autumnlovr said:


> Me too but I refuse to keep the worms warm in my mouth when ice fishing. They can get as cold as I do.


Ya know...... I consider myself a prety dedicated fisherman/fisherwoman (whatever, I'm not very pc) but I do have my limits. I think the closest I can come to that one is keeping them in an inside coat pocket. GUCK!! I can not even immagine! rotest_e


----------



## Wendy

LOL, I draw the line at that! :SHOCKED:


----------



## RIVER LADY

A buddy of mine puts live wigglers in his mouth to warm them and make them active when steelhead fishing.  Ah, Yeah.....NOT!!!!!


----------



## Anish

Like I said.......Limits!! Uck!!rotest_e:nono:


----------



## Wendy

RIVER LADY said:


> A buddy of mine puts live wigglers in his mouth to warm them and make them active when steelhead fishing.  Ah, Yeah.....NOT!!!!!


Does that guys significant other know he does that? LOL!:fish2:


----------



## bigmac77

hello ladies.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Wendy said:


> Does that guys significant other know he does that? LOL!:fish2:


:lol:Yes, I believe she does.


----------



## RIVER LADY

bigmac77 said:


> hello ladies.


Hello bigmac77 with the big ole grin. :lol:


----------



## 1wildchild

What's that old song...Nobody likes me, everybody hates me, think I'll eat some worms....

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDQHjYIojTs
:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Barb you just took me back, way back.

I used to sing that song to my niece when she would go into one of her little girl fits. At first it used to make her laugh, as she grew a little older she would get mad as heck at me. I still do it to this day and she's in her late 20's. However, the last time I song it to her, her young daughter(5 yr old) got made at me and told me her momma don't eat worms.:lol:


----------



## Anish

:lol: I used to sing that to my boys when they were younger. Now when they start up I just ask them if they are eating worms. Matter of fact, today in the shanty my 10yr old was being all whiny (HUGE pet peeve of mine) and I offered him the tin of mousies and asked him if he was hungry. Wow did I make him mad! :rant::lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Anish, I love it!!:lol:


----------

